# taming & some other questions...



## kleo (Sep 24, 2011)

so I started fostering my mice 3 weeks ago, and when I first got them they were very, very shy. They've come leaps and bounds since then, but I feel like they are not quite tame yet.

The first thing that confuses me is that when I put my hand in their cage, they won't come near my hand at all, no matter how long I leave it there and wait for them to get curious. However, after I've scooped them up and put them in the bathtub, they LOVE climbing onto my hand and up my arm, and they even ignore treats to do this. So why is it that they are afraid when I put my hand in their cage at first? How can I get them to come to me when they are in their cages? I've tried treats, but one ignores them entirely, and the other one will just grab it and run away.

another thing I was wondering about... Sometimes they come up to my fingers and nibble on them. It's not really a bite since I can barely feel it, but they are testing out my finger with their teeth. Are they testing for food? Or are they showing that they are slightly annoyed and are getting ready to bite? They haven't bit at all yet.

also, I have two boys, and they are in separate tanks. I have the tanks sitting right next to each other right now, is that ok? Or does it annoy them that they can smell each other so close? Would they like it if they were allowed to play together (closely supervised), or will they always fight no matter what? They are closely related, if that matters.

I think that's it for now. Thanks for any tips you guys can give me!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Firstly & mostly important DO NOT LET YOUR MALE MICE "PLAY" TOGETHER! Because they don't live together the bond would have gone & now they would just fight - supervised or not. Having their cages next to each other should be ok its only if one gets out and runs across the top of the other tank that they would get very angry! I thought I should answer as no-one else has yet & give you some advice


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I have three girls, and only one will come to my hand. I'm afraid some mice just don't like being handled. Try taking them out and letting them roam over you and the chair/sofa. That way they will get used to you.
Which part of your fingers are they nibbling? Mine sometimes try my fingernails because, however well you clean your hands before playing with your mice, the nails tend to retain smells, which is what attracts the mice.
I also put mine in the bath when I'm cleaning their cage. I think you will find that they run up your arm in an attempt to escape - anything going up looks like an exit to them!
And please, please, take note of Galaxy's excellent advice regarding the bucks.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I use glass tanks, so my males don't really seem to notice when they're placed nearby. If, however, one buck is rotated out of a doe's tank and replaced by another without me cleaning the glass and changing the bedding, the new buck is compelled to pee everywhere. He will jump up to the screen and pee down the sides of the tank, completely surrounding his new ladyfriend with his urine, and utterly frustrating his owner.

That said, there are several other threads here about taming mice, so I'll link you to the one I wrote in earlier today.
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=8664


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Laigaie, I'd love to see a video of one peeing all over the sides of the cage.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Sometimes males nibble or bite you hands if you smell of other mice. 
and all mice tend to nibble if you smell of food of they think you are are giving them a treat.

You just have to keep on picking them up and playing with them and eventually they will grow to love being out and handled. 
I find they really like being stroked on the head or side of the head/neck/body area -like they would when grooming each other. Mine (well some of mine) sit still, make cute clicking noises (it shows they are happy) when being petted.


----------



## threegirls (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome :lol:

I have 3 females and I guess I am very blessed, right from the beginning my girls have been very tame. I must admit, my three daughters and myself, spent alot of time in the first few months taming them as much as would possibly could. Just as gills comment suggested, we have htem running on us every night while we sit on the lounge. They always come up to our hand we we open the cage and running onto our hand and up our arm. They love being petted and absolutely LOVE kisses on their heads. The best advice I can give (everyones different of course) is just spend as much time handling them as you can and they grow to love your company. I love my girls so much, I don't go a day without cuddling them :lol: Good luck


----------



## kleo (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it!

sorry I asked a n00b question about the bucks, I was just asking because I was curious. :\



Gill said:


> I have three girls, and only one will come to my hand. I'm afraid some mice just don't like being handled. Try taking them out and letting them roam over you and the chair/sofa. That way they will get used to you.
> Which part of your fingers are they nibbling? Mine sometimes try my fingernails because, however well you clean your hands before playing with your mice, the nails tend to retain smells, which is what attracts the mice.
> I also put mine in the bath when I'm cleaning their cage. I think you will find that they run up your arm in an attempt to escape - anything going up looks like an exit to them!
> And please, please, take note of Galaxy's excellent advice regarding the bucks.


oh I think you nailed it (heh). they definitely nibble at my fingertips or fingernails, so I think you are right that they are smelling whatever smells are retained on them. I was confused because I do wash my hands before playing with them, but I do cook a lot so I'm sure my fingernails still smell like food sometimes!

I was wondering that too if they just like to crawl on my hand in the bath because they want to escape. I just think it's strange that they wouldn't also do that when I put my hand in their cage. and, if I've been playing with one and put him back in his cage, then immediately put my hand back in, he will climb on it. it's just when I initially go up to them that they won't crawl into my hand. Napoleon especially, he will just run into a corner and close his eyes, and lift his nose to sniff like he's terrified. but when I take him out and let him crawl over me, he seems to really enjoy it and doesn't want me to put him down.

I've actually had a little more success the past couple of days. they are both clicker trained to follow a target, so using the target I can get them to come onto my hand. I'm not sure why that is working better than direct treats, I guess because it forces them to actually climb all the way on my hand instead of stealing the food and running away. or maybe they think it's more fun?



morning-star said:


> Sometimes males nibble or bite you hands if you smell of other mice.
> and all mice tend to nibble if you smell of food of they think you are are giving them a treat.
> 
> You just have to keep on picking them up and playing with them and eventually they will grow to love being out and handled.
> I find they really like being stroked on the head or side of the head/neck/body area -like they would when grooming each other. Mine (well some of mine) sit still, make cute clicking noises (it shows they are happy) when being petted.


mine don't seem to like it much when I try to stroke the side of the head. they never really sit still and are really squirmy. but it's good to know that the clicking sounds means that they are happy, because they've been making that sound more and more lately when I'm playing with them. 

I have a few more questions... only one of my mice does this, the more shy one, Napoleon. When I put my hand in his cage and leave it there to see if he will climb on it, he kind of digs into the bedding a little bit, pushing it forward and sometimes pushing the bedding onto my hand. what is that supposed to mean?

for treats, I have been using rice krispies, broken in half or in thirds so that they finish them quickly. I think I read somewhere not to feed them too many because they contain sugar in them? they seem like really small pieces though. how many would be too many?

I also read that you're not supposed to feed them peanuts or peanut butter, because a lot of mice are allergic to them. well, before I knew that I already fed them a little bit of peanut butter and a peanut each. since they didn't have a reaction, is it ok to give them more? or should I not give them any more just to be safe?

I think they understand the clicker and following the target pretty well, but I'm trying to think of something else to teach them besides to climb into my hand. I've been trying to teach them to spin, but it hasn't been working, maybe that's too hard for a first trick. what could be an easy trick to teach? I think maybe I will try making a hoop out of cardboard for them to jump through.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Peanuts are very fattening as well that is why its not a good idea to give them very often & if you do its better to give them monkey nuts rather thsn just the peanut cos they will have more fun. I am glad that they don't have an allergy.

Also regarding the bedding I've had that happen a couple of times with my girls & I think it might be that they don't want to interact with you now & for you to go away. I might be wrong but thats what I think.


----------

